# Upgrade with respect to the Purist



## Sanibel66gto (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi, from Sanibel Florida. My name is mike and I bought my first gto, 1966. Bought from a mecum auction and couldn't be happier. I am a newbie and I am sure I will say and ask some stupid things ... I welcome and ask for your opinions and comments.

I have a documented frame off resto, convertible ... Nice. I have a triage appointment set for next week with a guy in Ft myers who comes highly recommended.

Meanwhile, I am 44 years old and my goal is for this not to be my grandpas gto, but I want to have fun with it, I have a 6 and 11 y ear boys, memories and fun. My thoughts are to do some "bolt on changes" while retaining all original parts and not to do any cutting.
1. Tighten up steering and suspension
2. Modest upgrades for engine performance ... Distributor, etc.
3. Disk brakes, wheels and tires
4. Dash rehab
5. Audio

Some of this I can do on my own and others ... Hand to the pros.

Here's my questions:
1. What first?
2. What engine enhancements would be cool
3. Wheel sizes? Bigger than 14 but how big, off set? This has some influence on brakes.

I am on a budget and I won't spend super top dollar as I am not running qtr miles ... Look cool, add some umpffff, have fun ...

Any comments?

Thank you


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

HI Mike and welcome.

We need two things:
1) PICTURES!!
2) More information about your car, as much detail as you can provide on the engine, transmission, and rear axle. If you have any sort of "build information" from the previous owner or whoever last worked on the car, that would be helpful. Otherwise, we might ask you to start looking around on the engine for various codes and stuff so we can tell what you've got there.

How does it drive now? How does it "feel"? 


Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

One thing I can say as a long term GTO owner and driver: Please drive the car and see how you like it as it is. It's amazing how well these cars do with the simple addition of radial tires in the stock size. (Or upgraded to 15" wheels). I'm not a real purist, and both of my cars have some modifications, but I've been driving them for over 30 years now. And they are extremely comfortable and fun to drive. A simple addition of disc brakes up front is a help, and I prefer the GM stuff off of a '69-'72 A body. Straight bolt on, and high quality. If you want a different dash, different suspension, etc, be advised that you will devalue your restored car. If you don't really mind that, and want a long term car that fits you better, go for it. But, please, as an old time GTO driver, give the car a chance as it sits. I find that 95% of GTO owners who want to do extensive mods haven't even _driven_ a GTO over 1000 miles.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

how long ago was the restoration done?
steering and suspension can be as easy as new parts- 64 66 GM A Body Front End Rebuild Kit New Suspension Steering Set Bushings | eBay 
you can upgrade these components with no adverse affect on value,also a set of sway bars never hurt. relatively cheap bolt on
disc brakes will make a WORLD of difference as will new tires, I think you will have to go to a 15" wheel to get discs in there.
ot sure what you mean by dash rehab- new pad or fresh gauges??
Audio is easily upgraded with factory fitting units that will run ipod and look old school, speaker mounting is tricky without cutting anything though- they do make kick panels that bolt right in the front -rears are tough in a convert - I though I saw something in the OPGI catalog that mounts them in the side panel/ or actually replaces the side panel with the one with the speaker.( easily reversible to stock) 
oh yeah - and PICTURES please


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

USE CAUTION. don't do anything you will regret later, like I did in the '70s.


----------



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

Got my 65 back in July. Similar to yours. Frame off, etc. First thing I did was put disc brakes on the front. Went with 15" Torgue Thrust D's. Love it. Working on dressing up the engine. Taking GeeTee's advice and will drive it for awhile before doing anything too radical.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree with GeeTee, get some seat time in it before making major changes. I would do the front discs rims and tires and put a season on it, then go from there. These cars are a joy to drive as built and were built to be driven.


----------

